# Does filling/plugging A pocket hole make it stronger?



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

I thought it would be easy to find the answer to this question but I have searched for a while with no luck. If a pocket hole's size is reduced by plugging and gluing it, is it stronger ? It seems like a lot of wood is taken out in a pocket hole and by filling it back the joint would be stronger. I think the joint itself might be the weakest unless it is glued as well.

Since I am new to all of this I have to ask, is it normal to glue and screw a pocket hole?


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Nope. Purely cosmetic.

The strength of the joint is really where the two pieces meet.

If you are only using a screw, the strength is all the mechanical fastening of the washer head on one piece, and the threads into the other.

Add glue, and the strength of the joint is spread out through all of the glue surfaces.

Adding mass behind the screw doesn't add anything, other than a nice look.


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you Axis39


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Doesn't make it stronger and you would lose the opportunity for breaksown on the pocket hole, should the need arise… unless of course you've glued the joint.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

^...………..Two good answers, and they are both right……!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

It does make the hole stronger.. 
Not so much for the joint….


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The weakness of pocket screws is the for them to pull through the other side.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Note that you can buy dowel plugs for pocket holes. I think Kreg makes the ones I have.

They're a little long, so you need to cut them to size (I use the band saw), but the other end is the right angle.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

nope!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well like with most things, it depends. If you are using a real soft wood like pine, and you aren't gluing the joint, in theory, it could potentially strengthen it. I have made utility stuff from pine and fir and other soft woods. Using pocket holes to make it break apart. The thing is with pocket hole screws is a big part of the shaft is smooth. And if the screws loosen or the heads of the screws mash the surrounding wood a bit, in theory, plugging it tightly to keep the screw engaged could strengthen it.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Make sure you use the correct screw. 2 types. Hardwood (fine thread) and softwood (coarse thread) and use glue.


----------



## hcbph_1 (Apr 11, 2020)

> Note that you can buy dowel plugs for pocket holes. I think Kreg makes the ones I have.
> 
> They re a little long, so you need to cut them to size (I use the band saw), but the other end is the right angle.
> 
> - nickbatz


Happens the holes are 3/8". When filling in a screw pocket, I use a tenon cutter to make plugs out of the same wood and trim it once in.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Note that you can buy dowel plugs for pocket holes. I think Kreg makes the ones I have.
> 
> They re a little long, so you need to cut them to size (I use the band saw), but the other end is the right angle.
> 
> ...


I use the Kreg ones too. Just quicker. The pocket holes are usually in an unseen location but making your own out of the same wood is a nice esthetic touch.


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

I dont think it would make it any stronger per se. Just an idea but I imagine if you plug the hole very tightly where the plug is butted up right against the head of the screw, I guess it may stop the screw from loosening over time? I'm not sure though.


----------

